# need a decent center channel...



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

my current set up is a pair of nht 1.5's as my mains.. and a temporary center sony sscn5000.. the problem is the nht's are a lil brighter than the sony.. and i can tell a huge difference in higher pitched sounds when things move across the screen.. 

my plan is to get an NHT audiocenter1... but trying to find one will be hard.. 

does anyone know what the next best thing would be.. 


also.. i was told by an NHT rep that the newer line is a lil more laidback and not as bright.. 


thanks


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Klipsch or Definitive Tech? What tweeter does the NHT use in the mains...

in my experience with this.. the tweeter "array" is the issue....

Rob


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

NHT - Now Hear This ®

NHT 1.5 Reviews

i think it might be this tweeter though.. http://cgi.ebay.com/NHT-Model-10-10...tZSpeakers_Subwoofers?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


i just checked... and its the 1.3a model.. not the 1.5 http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/1995_articles/jul95/nhtmonitors.html


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

found a nht vs-1.2a on ebay.... according to the techs at nht they say this would be the best match for my nht 1.3's


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

jaejw1 said:


> found a nht vs-1.2a on ebay.... according to the techs at nht they say this would be the best match for my nht 1.3's


hooked it up today.... holy smoly... what a huge difference... i couldnt believe it.. the level/timbre match man i have been missing a lot.. and the speakers are more dynamic and sound fuller .... 


im glad i got them... 


next is the rocketfish wireless system and my new (arrived today with the center ) nht new wave 3 speaker system... plan on using 2 of the speakers as a surround


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

well i just purchased a bluray player... and i have to say that the pic quality and and sound is just awesome ... 

i now have to get the rocket fish wireless kit. i already have the new wave speakers.. 

my next BIG purchase will be and up to date rcvr.. one with hdmi input/output.. im currently using my old rca cables i had attached to my tru amps when i had my sound quality vehicle together.. 


i will keep everyone in touch.. for now i will enjoy everything as is.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

plugged the rears in today... straight run from the rcvr.. under the carpet .. and to the speakers.. sounds awesome.. now everything sounds 3-d and not 2-d.. i feel like im in the movie and not just watching it.. 


i wish i had donne this long ago..lol..


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

nice, what kind of surrounds did you get?


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

NhT new wave


----------

